# Where to find a used engine for a 94' D21 pickup



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Well after almost burning the town of Exiter NH down with my truck that almost cough fire I need to find a new engine. 

Would any one happen to know where to get a used KA24 engine for my truck? If I get a 94' or 95' its a simple plug and play. There are some online salvage yards but I cant find one that has this engine.
Any info is greatly appreciate


----------



## Thews (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if an Altima engine will fit, but your best bet is to get a JDM engine off of eBay. Example:

JDM Nissan Altima Used Engine KA24 de 2 4L DOHC 1992 1997 | eBay


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Altima engines should be fine.

There are, in fact, lots of those on eBay, too.

eBay Nissan 2.4 JDM Sort: Price + Shipping (lowest first)


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks I completely forgot to check out Ebay. I wonder if that would use the same ECU for my truck. Thats the thing about a 94 or 95. 

Thats pretty cheap will have to think if its worth resurrecting the truck.
Frame is got some life for sure. Need new bumpers and a little rust repair. 

This is one of the best vehicles Iv ever had.


----------



## Thews (Aug 9, 2014)

2red4u said:


> Thanks I completely forgot to check out Ebay. I wonder if that would use the same ECU for my truck. Thats the thing about a 94 or 95.
> 
> Thats pretty cheap will have to think if its worth resurrecting the truck.
> Frame is got some life for sure. Need new bumpers and a little rust repair.
> ...


One caveat about JDM engines is that they're guaranteed for 30 days _as long as a licensed mechanic installs it_. Mine took over 30 days to install, but in the end it's kinda moot because you'll have to pull it back out and ship it back. One good thing about eBay is you're covered. If they send you the wrong engine for example, just open a case and eBay will cover it so you won't be out anything. When I bought my JDM engine, there were pictures of the actual engine I received. The AC was there, but had suffered some damage to the pulley. Little things like that are part of the deal, but you do have your old engine to pull parts from. My JDM experience was great as was a friend of mine with a Toyota engine. On the engine you're looing for, they have so many they just post a generic picture. I think that's actually a good thing, because if you had to pick you probably wouldn't want the last one they have.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've done several JDM engines for customers over the years, and luckily haven't had a bad one yet.

That said, I've done lots more engines from the local salvage yard with pretty much the same success rate. I only recall one engine that I had any problems with, and ironically it was one I put in my own personal car at the time (a VW), and it burned oil excessively, so you just never know.

-R


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea the salvage yard was my fist idea. Hard to find a 94 or 95.

Now that I know I could use a Altima engine I have way more options. I am sure they have one of those. 

How hard was it to put the engine in yourself?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

2red4u said:


> Yea the salvage yard was my fist idea. Hard to find a 94 or 95.
> 
> Now that I know I could use a Altima engine I have way more options. I am sure they have one of those.
> 
> How hard was it to put the engine in yourself?


 What's difficult for one person may be easier for another. I've literally done hundreds of car and truck engines over the years. That's my trade, so it's not THAT hard for me, but if you've never done one, and are not equipped to do the job there's a learning curve. There are YouTube videos for almost everything, so that might be one place to start gathering an idea of what you are up against.

-R

These guys did it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ue8dD5IOfs


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a whole 97 Nissan Hardbody parts truck for sale if you're close to Virginia (zip code 23960). It's a one-owner, King Cab SE, KA24E, AT, 2WD with 204,000 miles. I have all service records and oil was changed every 3700 miles. Body is in very good condition and engine ran great until the fuel injector harness shorted against the cylinder head and cooked the main harness. Interior was removed to get the harness out but is all there. I was going to replace it but after waiting 18 months for Nissan to send me a new one and never getting it, I gave up on it. Been sitting seven years, though. First $700 takes it! E-mail me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Well asking some one known as "The Repairman" if its easy to put in an engine...
This may be a good place to start (this truck) so much room and such a simple engine. 
I don't have a engine lift but could rent one I think. So much rust here hard to find one with a good frame (mine does have one). 

Thanks smj, its a bit too far. But if I had the resources a truck like that from Virginia would be like gold here in VT.


----------



## dicedog (Dec 25, 2014)

*D21 new guy*

Hey all! Just got my 94 D21 3ltr. 4x4 auto SE She's got 293 kilometers on her and runs like a top. I have always wanted one of these I got an exhaust leak yeserday seems to be at point where y pipe meets pipe to cat. A small y connector of sorts. Such a part still pretty easy to come by? 
Thanks in advance! And I'm pretty happy to be here !!


----------

